# need 1 maybe 2 for tonight



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Gonna head to the edge tonight for a little fishing leaving from shoreline 5-6 be back 10-11 Saturday morning if interested send me a message run about 60-70 in gas plus bait per person


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Floater let me know when you will go again i will make that run, and have no problem helping with the funds!


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Man can't this trip but would love to fish with a new fellow fisherman. And of course always willing to help with everything, even keep the boat cleaned up. Save me as a friend.


----------

